
Homeless Surge Puts Hollywood's Progressive Ideals to the Test - spking
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/features/las-homeless-surge-puts-hollywoods-progressive-ideals-test-1174599
======
tacon
How does a homeless tent have electricity (legally)?

